# Any VW tattoos, post your pics



## vaporado (Aug 14, 2005)

Heres mine I got it on vacation in Hawaii.


----------



## vaporado (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: Any VW tattoos, post your pics (bumblevee)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## l3L4ZN (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: Any VW tattoos, post your pics (bumblevee)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## oldskoolveedubbin (May 16, 2004)

*Re: Any VW tattoos, post your pics (l3L4ZN)*

holy ish, that is damn nice, like a vw symbol in the middle of a 'roid induced rage
ill be posting my uncles drag scene soon. and i may be putting my new one up if i get it soon. 


_Modified by oldskoolveedubbin at 6:54 PM 6-4-2006_


----------



## vaporado (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: Any VW tattoos, post your pics (oldskoolveedubbin)*

I was going for a Polynesian style VW symbol.


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

I dont have one but it would be something i would like to get








Yours look sick
nice
JT


----------



## vaporado (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: (x9t)*

Thanks its definitely my favorite work of art I have. I gave the artist a rough idea of what I wanted and he designed it in a few days.


----------



## CryO2man (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Any VW tattoos, post your pics (bumblevee)*

VW....devotion.


----------



## vaporado (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: Any VW tattoos, post your pics (CryO2man)*

VW its a way of life


----------



## Chrissy (Sep 29, 2000)

*Re: Any VW tattoos, post your pics (bumblevee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bumblevee* »_VW its a way of life

So true!


----------



## vaporado (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: Any VW tattoos, post your pics (Chrissy)*

where are those pictures? im certain im not the only one with a VW stamp.


----------



## Wally Gorbash (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: Any VW tattoos, post your pics (bumblevee)*

Here's a thread thats going on in the mk1 forums. some cool stuff in there too.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2647709
And if you're feeling realy bored, there is one in the Art & Design forum, I think its almost at 200 pages.


----------



## vaporado (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: Any VW tattoos, post your pics (Wally Gorbash)*

really good link, thanks. There are some incredible tattoos on that link. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vaporado (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: Any VW tattoos, post your pics (bumblevee)*


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: Any VW tattoos, post your pics (bumblevee)*

Plain & simple.


----------



## vaporado (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: Any VW tattoos, post your pics (VDub2625)*

did that hurt


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: Any VW tattoos, post your pics (bumblevee)*

Not as bad as I thought it might. My only gripe is it's a little far back on the calf, and I wish it were a teensy bit bigger. But it is exactly what i wanted, where I wanted ( a simple VW logo on the ball of the muscle, on the outside of my left calf).


----------



## vaporado (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: Any VW tattoos, post your pics (VDub2625)*


----------



## vaporado (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: Any VW tattoos, post your pics (bumblevee)*

anyone else?


----------



## CORNBREAD_122 (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: Any VW tattoos, post your pics (VDub2625)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDub2625* »_Not as bad as I thought it might. My only gripe is it's a little far back on the calf, and I wish it were a teensy bit bigger. But it is exactly what i wanted, where I wanted ( a simple VW logo *on the ball of the muscle*, on the outside of my left calf).

what muscle







jk I like the tat.


----------



## mk2jettarunner (Aug 18, 2004)

thinking about getting the vw symbol done like the plain and simple one but getting the german flag colors on the inside of it.


----------



## vaporado (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: (mk2jettarunner)*

get it and post the pic


----------



## vaporado (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: (mk2jettarunner)*


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (bumblevee)*

sorry the pic is so BIG and crappy:
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## vaporado (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: (eight-zero scirocco)*

nice


----------



## sk8element (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: (bumblevee)*

all my tats


----------



## vaporado (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: (sk8element)*

diggin the wrist work


----------



## EVMama (Nov 21, 2005)

*Re: Any VW tattoos, post your pics (bumblevee)*

Nice Tat Bumblevee. Before the pic loaded i thought the tat was going to be some stupid tourist flash art POC. But i like it and i am picky about tats. Did you get it on oahu? What shop? Adam did my custom work..check it..i am not finished but i am pregnant again so i have to put off work for a later date. I love tats..love the pain. Now maybe i will have to get a VW tramp stamp for my hubby(familydub).








VDub2625-not to be rude..but you totally need to get a pedicure. Long toe nails are such a turn off. ICK! On another note..why is your tattoo so tiny..scared of a lil pain?







Just messing with you bro. 

_Modified by EVMama at 8:43 PM 6-22-2006_


_Modified by EVMama at 8:48 PM 6-22-2006_


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: Any VW tattoos, post your pics (EVMama)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EVMama* »_
VDub2625-not to be rude..but you totally need to get a pedicure. Long toe nails are such a turn off. ICK! On another note..why is your tattoo so tiny..scared of a lil pain?







Just messing with you bro. 

Pedicure? What do you think i am??







It was the first warm day in a while and I assure I cut them right after







It's smaller then I would have liked, but the exact simple design so I'm happy


----------



## EVMama (Nov 21, 2005)

*Re: Any VW tattoos, post your pics (VDub2625)*

There is nothing wrong with a guy getting a pedicure..straight or not.







And what does warm weather have to do with cutting your toe nails? Nothing is more disgusting than getting jabbed by a toenail in bed. KWIM? Anyway, i was messing with you. Glad you clipped those raptar claws.


----------



## vaporado (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: Any VW tattoos, post your pics (EVMama)*

I got inked in Paia Maui @ Island Ink Tattoo Co. by Chris.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: Any VW tattoos, post your pics (EVMama)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EVMama* »_There is nothing wrong with a guy getting a pedicure..straight or not.







And what does warm weather have to do with cutting your toe nails? Nothing is more disgusting than getting jabbed by a toenail in bed. KWIM? Anyway, i was messing with you. Glad you clipped those raptar claws.









Warm weather=people looking at them, meaning they need to be cut







I keep my fingernails cut, but since toes grow 2x as slow, they get ignored







and I do know what you mean, but there were no bedmates at the time







and girl talk is hardly the kind of conversation to have in a vortex thread!


----------



## EVMama (Nov 21, 2005)

Paaleasee..if you think "girl" talk is all i know you are totally wrong. Peace bro.


----------



## vaporado (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: (EVMama)*

get em girl


----------



## GTImeister (Oct 12, 2005)

*Re: Any VW tattoos, post your pics (VDub2625)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDub2625* »_Plain & simple.










*dude cut your toe nails!!!!*


----------



## vaporado (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: Any VW tattoos, post your pics (GTImeister)*


----------



## vaporado (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: Any VW tattoos, post your pics (bumblevee)*


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (EVMama)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EVMama* »_Paaleasee..if you think "girl" talk is all i know you are totally wrong. Peace bro.

Haha, I didn't say that, I know a lot more too








AND I CUT THEM! Sheesh! Bunch'a picky people here!


----------



## l3L4ZN (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: Any VW tattoos, post your pics (bumblevee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bumblevee* »_


----------



## vaporado (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: Any VW tattoos, post your pics (l3L4ZN)*


----------



## 92turboxfow (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: Any VW tattoos, post your pics (bumblevee)*

its not vw but what the hell ill rep my city for a min.......


----------



## vaporado (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: Any VW tattoos, post your pics (92turboxfow)*

Small city, looks like a skyline of 5 buildings. what city are you representing


----------



## 92turboxfow (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: Any VW tattoos, post your pics (bumblevee)*

lololololol.....providence ,RI


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: Any VW tattoos, post your pics (92turboxfow)*

Hey, I recognize that tiny lil' city...








EDIT You go to my school too... cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by VDub2625 at 1:27 AM 6-27-2006_


----------



## 92turboxfow (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: Any VW tattoos, post your pics (VDub2625)*

thx


----------



## vaporado (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: Any VW tattoos, post your pics (92turboxfow)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## R32power4thewin (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: Any VW tattoos, post your pics (bumblevee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bumblevee* »_Heres mine I got it on vacation in Hawaii.


that is BADASS!!


----------



## vaporado (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: Any VW tattoos, post your pics (R32power4thewin)*

thanks


----------



## R32Rich (Jun 13, 2004)

*Re: Any VW tattoos, post your pics (bumblevee)*


----------



## vaporado (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: Any VW tattoos, post your pics (R32Rich)*








nice work


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: Any VW tattoos, post your pics (bumblevee)*

I'm going to have one soon... i'm saving this spot for the pic.


----------



## vaporado (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: Any VW tattoos, post your pics (reynolds9000)*

cant wait to see it, what are you looking to do?


----------



## Veedubboy75 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: Any VW tattoos, post your pics (bumblevee)*

mine


----------



## Veedubboy75 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: (eight-zero scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eight-zero scirocco* »_sorry the pic is so BIG and crappy:
.
.
.
.
.
.
.










damn you're hairy. lol









EVMAMA says get that $hit waxed. LOL


_Modified by Veedubboy75 at 6:34 PM 7-2-2006_


----------



## vaporado (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: (Veedubboy75)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vaporado (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: (bumblevee)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vaporado (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: (bumblevee)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TornadoR32 (May 18, 2006)

*Re: (bumblevee)*









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vaporado (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: (TornadoR32)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dad'sDarkDub (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: (bumblevee)*

I need to unpack my digi camera and post up some pics of my "ongoing project"...had the VW gear done on my arm a few years ago, now it's turning into a huge band around my arm. I got a mk2 GTI and old split window bus (caricature style) going around my arm equal lengths from each other and the VW gear. I need to go back soon to have the background put in, which is going to be the road, mountains, and UFO's swooping down over them....


----------



## vaporado (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: (Dad'sDarkDub)*

unpacked that digi yet?


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (Veedubboy75)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubboy75* »_damn you're hairy. lol









the chicks did it foo....









_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubboy75* »_EVMAMA says get that $hit waxed. LOL

she did??? ....doubt it. 
+ she digs on BIG tats, and I got lots of em


----------



## pepsicolla (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (eight-zero scirocco)*

Man were talking about VW tats right? It sure seems like we have some real (MARYS) worrying about nail length or how much hair a guy has. Who cares!!!!!!!!


----------



## girl_w_golf (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: (pepsicolla)*

Not VW related but my tattoo when it just got finished like a year ago


----------



## vaporado (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: (girl_w_golf)*

lets keep the vw tattoo theme


----------



## girl_w_golf (Jun 14, 2006)

Sorry. Bump for more VW tattoos.


----------



## vaporado (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: (girl_w_golf)*

nice tattoo tho girl_w_golf, but now back to the subject


----------



## vaporado (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: (bumblevee)*


----------



## vaporado (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: (bumblevee)*

any others?


----------



## vaporado (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: (bumblevee)*


----------



## V coffee roll W (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: (bumblevee)*

_Modified by V coffee roll W at 1:44 AM 8-9-2006_


----------



## vaporado (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: (V coffee roll W)*

c'mon VW ink please


----------



## 1992vwgolf (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: (bumblevee)*

Here is a pic of my new vw tat.


----------



## vaporado (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: (1992vwgolf)*

God bless http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , see thats what im talkin bout. Way to step up to the plate, excellent work.


----------



## 1992vwgolf (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: (bumblevee)*

thanks. My buddy did that for me a couple of weeks ago. That is my first tat so far and my buddy said that was a bold move to have it done on my chest since that part hurts a lot. I'm having exhaust smoke go up and over my shoulder and down my arm to make if flow into atleast a partical sleeve. All of that is later in time and I will post up more pics when I get more work done.


----------



## vaporado (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: (1992vwgolf)*

you have inspired me to get some more work done soon, I am in need of some tattoo gun acupuncture.


----------



## 1992vwgolf (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: (bumblevee)*

Well I'm glad I have inspired you to get some more tat work done. I can't wait until I can get more done either. My girl wants to get a VW logo with tribal around it on her lower back.


----------



## vaporado (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: (1992vwgolf)*

post up your girls pic when she gets her ink done


----------



## 1992vwgolf (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: (bumblevee)*

oh I will for sure. It should be in a couple of weeks hopefully sooner.


----------



## vaporado (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: (1992vwgolf)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## roadrunner469 (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: Any VW tattoos, post your pics (bumblevee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bumblevee* »_

I don't know which one is worse!!!!







see below:


----------



## Dad'sDarkDub (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: Any VW tattoos, post your pics (roadrunner469)*

that's freaking disgusting.


----------



## vaporado (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: Any VW tattoos, post your pics (Dad'sDarkDub)*

it truely is disgusting


----------



## 92turboxfow (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: (1992vwgolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1992vwgolf* »_Here is a pic of my new vw tat.










f..in sickkk


----------



## RupertX (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Any VW tattoos, post your pics (EVMama)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EVMama* »_Nice Tat Bumblevee. Before the pic loaded i thought the tat was going to be some stupid tourist flash art POC. But i like it and i am picky about tats. Did you get it on oahu? What shop? Adam did my custom work..check it..i am not finished but i am pregnant again so i have to put off work for a later date. I love tats..love the pain. Now maybe i will have to get a VW tramp stamp for my hubby(familydub).








VDub2625-not to be rude..but you totally need to get a pedicure. Long toe nails are such a turn off. ICK! On another note..why is your tattoo so tiny..scared of a lil pain?







Just messing with you bro. 

_Modified by EVMama at 8:43 PM 6-22-2006_

_Modified by EVMama at 8:48 PM 6-22-2006_

wow you to(e)tally bash the poor guy and then when he explains it and says something about girl talk you act like hes the one attacking you. sometimes its just better to not say anything i guess. as for me...i let my toe nails grow and grow and grow until they fall off in my shoes. hows that for a turnoff?


----------



## RupertX (May 1, 2004)

*Re: (1992vwgolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1992vwgolf* »_Here is a pic of my new vw tat.








 hey this is a family site. black bar those nipples. haha. 
nice tattoo man. itll be a nice center piece to work around. youll be like the travis barker of the vw world.


----------



## Speed_Hump (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Any VW tattoos, post your pics (roadrunner469)*

I was eating a stuffed pepper when I was the pics on the toe nails and I came so close to puking. Please delete that post. Pretty funny stuff.


----------



## sleepbelowstars (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Any VW tattoos, post your pics (Speed_Hump)*

Here is mine, it's on the bottom of my rib cage on my left side.
Will but adding to it once my arm is done.








It's a little streched out since my arm is lifted.. but you get the idea.


----------



## vaporado (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: Any VW tattoos, post your pics (sleepbelowstars)*


----------



## rabbitwrist18 (Aug 21, 2006)

<img src=" http://myspace-572.vo.llnwd.ne...l.jpg">
http://myspace-023.vo.llnwd.ne...m.jpg
_Modified by rabbitwrist18 at 10:53 AM 8-21-2006_


_Modified by rabbitwrist18 at 10:54 AM 8-21-2006_


----------



## vaporado (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: (rabbitwrist18)*

super nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rabbitwrist18 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: (bumblevee)*

thanks man!! got some more coming


----------



## vaporado (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: (rabbitwrist18)*

heres rabbitwrists ink for those who are to lazy to click a link


----------



## kcfoxie (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: (bumblevee)*









It's my super beetle's VIN.


----------



## vaporado (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: (kcfoxie)*

yeah man thats the goods http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rabbitwrist18 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: (bumblevee)*

thank for posting my pics i could figure it out!
im retarded


----------



## vaporado (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: (rabbitwrist18)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BigMarcus (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Any VW tattoos, post your pics (Veedubboy75)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubboy75* »_









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif im diggin your pimples on your arm


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

date on the pic is wrong, but i got this back in April this year.
i need to take a recent pic. one where it doesnt look as.....swollen.


----------



## vaporado (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*

Nice. That had to tickle a bit. I have a piece on my wrist, it was my first and man was it uncomfortable.


----------



## mrreet (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: (bumblevee)*


_Quote »_




That rabbit is great ... but i think i would kick someone in the balls if they gave me the first one unless a: i made it myself or b: i wanted it to be all out of shape and not even come close to a circle.


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (bumblevee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bumblevee* »_Nice. That had to tickle a bit. I have a piece on my wrist, it was my first and man was it uncomfortable.

it was my first too. But i was so excited for it, that the adrenaline was overpowering the pain. It was........fn awesome pain......as weird as it sounds, i'm not some freak.....lol


----------



## vaporado (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*

women have been proven to have a higher threshold for pain


----------



## XtremeDubLuv (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: (bumblevee)*

I just got these today...and love 'em!
























the symbol was done to match the grill of one of my cars....


----------



## vaporado (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: (XtremeDubLuv)*

excellent


----------



## wolfsburg21 (Sep 4, 2006)

xtremedubluv...you have irish heritage....dont you?


----------



## mrreet (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: (XtremeDubLuv)*

hottness http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
_Quote, originally posted by *XtremeDubLuv* »_I just got these today...and love 'em!


----------



## ohcalcutta (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: (ohcalcutta)*

Heres a pic of mine...got it when I was 18 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vaporado (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: (VW PAUL)*

since it close to halloween, im bringing this back from the DEAD


----------



## KyleMarshall (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: (VW PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW PAUL* »_Heres a pic of mine...got it when I was 18 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









unbefukinleavable


----------



## 88cabbygti (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: (KyleMarshall)*

alright so the tats arent vdubs but soon ill get one








anyways heres pics of my tats and my gfs


----------



## Angry_Mike (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: (wolfsburg21)*

Heres mine...


----------



## G60 Pat (Jul 19, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_








date on the pic is wrong, but i got this back in April this year.
i need to take a recent pic. one where it doesnt look as.....swollen.

that looks PAINFUL! i want to get a small one there ...


----------



## ranzuo (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: (G60 Pat)*

Heres mine when it was fresh


----------



## Angry_Mike (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: (G60 Pat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60 Pat* »_that looks PAINFUL! i want to get a small one there ...

Actually...the wrist isnt that bad. I have matching iron crosses on each wrist.


----------



## LiquidCrystalDisplay (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: (Angry_Mike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Angry_Mike* »_
Actually...the wrist isnt that bad. I have matching iron crosses on each wrist.









right on BRO
:thumbmiddle: they are so over played like the nautical star now...but to each their own..and you have more then me.


----------



## KyleCrish (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: (XtremeDubLuv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XtremeDubLuv* »_I just got these today...and love 'em!









those are sick. they look very well done. grats on the new ink. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Wilke_vr6 (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: (KyleCrish)*









got this a few days ago from a friend of mine... goin back in a week or so to get the other lines done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and i may be getting the fast on the other side... schnell!
i guess to show that i love vw... from the oldest to the newest they are all the same family


_Modified by Wilke_vr6 at 11:00 PM 3-8-2007_


----------



## OrangesAnonymous (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: (Wilke_vr6)*









sorry for the crap photos..my cell phone got a better one than my nikon.. scary lol
sad that i didn't see this way earlier.... i don't get to see half the people's tats cause this tread is old enough that peoples pics are broken now *cries*
and if anyone wants to see my other tat go here : http://www.bmeink.com/A70213/high/bmepb458382.jpg


_Modified by OrangesAnonymous at 11:24 PM 3-9-2007_


----------



## Wilke_vr6 (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: (OrangesAnonymous)*

i love your rabbits! and i checked out your other ink. very nice... you ever think of gettin a whole back piece done?


----------



## OrangesAnonymous (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: (Wilke_vr6)*

i considered it but i have other plans for my back








im getting a memorial tat on my other shoulder thats going to curve toward the middle of my back, im planning on getting huge tiger lilies starting on my right side curling up and around my back~ and then my last tats going to be after the childrens







right on my pelvis bones, one angel wing, one mechanical wing and over my uterus area will be my children(s) name(s)... knowing me i'll prolly have way more ink then those planned im kinda addicted...the money is whats stopping me haha


----------



## XFLOW-GTI (May 24, 2007)

*Re: Any VW tattoos, post your pics (vaporado)*

I bet this tops all the rest in the pain factor, worth it though. sorry bout the bad picture... thanks for the great price john.


----------



## CJ318 (May 22, 2002)

*Re: Any VW tattoos, post your pics (XFLOW-GTI)*

^ sick. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## digiddy (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (OrangesAnonymous)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OrangesAnonymous* »_








sorry for the crap photos..my cell phone got a better one than my nikon.. scary lol
sad that i didn't see this way earlier.... i don't get to see half the people's tats cause this tread is old enough that peoples pics are broken now *cries*
and if anyone wants to see my other tat go here : http://www.bmeink.com/A70213/high/bmepb458382.jpg

_Modified by OrangesAnonymous at 11:24 PM 3-9-2007_

first one i actually liked so far http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16v dubber (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: (Theoffspring99us)*

heres my dub related ink. have others but they dont apply.


----------



## hipfin (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: Any VW tattoos, post your pics (RupertX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RupertX* »_
as for me...i let my toe nails grow and grow and grow until they fall off in my 
shoes. hows that for a turnoff? 

hahaha this made me laugh FOREVER im about to put it in my sig. ahhhhh


----------



## Rento_VW (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: (16v dubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16v dubber* »_heres my dub related ink. have others but they dont apply. 


That's freakin' badass http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubluv16o5 (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: (Rento_VW)*









myspace.com/jordan_lei


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

mine the day it was done. Had it for about 8 months now


----------



## 3rdtry (Apr 10, 2007)

what is a tramp stamp????????


----------



## VolksEffect (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: (88cabbygti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *88cabbygti* »_alright so the tats arent vdubs but soon ill get one








anyways heres pics of my tats and my gfs


























gotta love dashboard lyrics.
its interesting everyone that has tats is under 25. lol.


----------



## veersixxx (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Any VW tattoos, post your pics (vaporado)*

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=viewImage&friendID=116371701&albumID=566969&imageID=6687753


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: (16v dubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16v dubber* »_heres my dub related ink. have others but they dont apply. 









Snapped a shot of you during WF, b/c i thought that tattoo looked pretty cool, and i dont really like tattoos. Infact, i dont like any tattooes posted so far. No offense. Not my thing.


----------



## Siriusly (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: (Slava)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slava* »_
Snapped a shot of you during WF, b/c i thought that tattoo looked pretty cool, and i dont really like tattoos. Infact, i dont like any tattooes posted so far. No offense. Not my thing.










I'm Diggin this tat


----------



## fukndubn96 (Sep 7, 2006)

*Re: (Slava)*


----------



## MattySull (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (16v dubber)*

AWESOME

_Quote, originally posted by *16v dubber* »_









easily my favorite vw tat ever.
I like the one with the cog and vw symbol too.

I love the oldschool vw writing! good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 3rdtry (Apr 10, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^^^

I have been trying to decide what to think of above posters tattoo,,call me a yuppie or whatever, but the first thing I thought was
"What kinda professional gets a tattoo like that?"
Then I thought, well maybe he owns his own business--and then I felt guilty for being so judemental. 
I dont like your tattoo because it is not my style, but I like your tattoo because you have the Balls to do something I wouldnt even dream of. :thumps up:


----------



## TMcNally (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: (fukndubn96)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fukndubn96* »_










Flipping Sweet! Great idea!








Two things...bench presses and sunlight. Geez!


----------



## Inkarnata (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: (TMcNally)*

Here's mine...right underside forearm


----------



## importwarrior (Aug 23, 2005)

Nice very nice that arm one is sweet and the blue vdub emblem is awsome


----------



## Rev Jerry (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: (fukndubn96)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fukndubn96* »_

















I have a t-shirt with this on it. Don't think I like it enough to get a tat of it. I still haven't decided whether or not to get VW ink.


----------



## 6aJettaChick (Apr 24, 2007)




----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (Rev Jerry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rev Jerry* »_
I have a t-shirt with this on it. Don't think I like it enough to get a tat of it. I still haven't decided whether or not to get VW ink.

Where can I get a shirt with it on it?


----------



## Rev Jerry (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: (SMOOTH)*

I brought a pic of it to a tshirt maker.
$15


----------



## BigDaddy357 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: (Rev Jerry)*

Mine


----------



## Mr Schnell (Aug 31, 2006)

im on left my bro is the right. he also has a rabbit on there too. i will eventually get a vw symbol somewhere.


----------



## burton198 (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: (Mr Schnell)*

cant wait to get my VW ink wnna get it on my arm but i wnt to make it creative


----------



## VR6CORRADO94 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: Any VW tattoos, post your pics (vaporado)*

<center>








</center>
that one is on my ribs n yes it hurts


----------



## salteatervw (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Any VW tattoos, post your pics (VR6CORRADO94)*

Pulling this one outta the archives.
Mine:








just got it done, about a week and a half ago. We took this pic four hours after it got done. I need to go back for a touch up.


----------



## El Veh Dub u (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: (16v dubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16v dubber* »_heres my dub related ink. have others but they dont apply. 










Thats the only sick Tatoo here.


----------



## 20V1.8T (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: (BigDaddy357)*

What is this logo for? It was on my MK2 Golf.

_Quote, originally posted by *BigDaddy357* »_Mine


----------



## alec stensaa (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: (20V1.8T)*

here is mine not yet finished, getting the emblem place in the center on Monday.









Tattoos are cool with an x-ray


----------



## TaTasShleepAHh (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (BigDaddy357)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigDaddy357* »_Mine 









love it!
Ill have to put pics up once i get my tattoo.


----------



## Mr.Veedubya (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (TaTasShleepAHh)*

Not directly VW related but I may fit in a VW logo when I get the rest done.
Heres what I just got so far.








And what It will look like.


----------



## vfe-slc (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: (SpoolinFSI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SpoolinFSI* »_
And what It will look like.









Now thats creative http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR-Slow (Nov 22, 2002)

*Re: (vfe-slc)*


----------



## alec stensaa (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: (VR-Slow)*

finished it the before is up some pics.

























_Modified by alec stensaa at 9:16 PM 1-28-2008_


----------



## vwgti2002k04 (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: (importwarrior)*









I got this one on wednesday and i love it.


----------



## alec stensaa (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: (vwgti2002k04)*

i really like your tattoo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## King__Nothing (Nov 24, 2003)

Not done at all here, it's just part of my upper sleeve










_Modified by King__Nothing at 9:40 AM 2-21-2008_


----------



## Green Hare (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: (VR-Slow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR-Slow* »_









Now that is sweet...
I've got 3 tats and an not under 25, but none are VW related... yet.


----------



## Cabbet (Nov 25, 2007)

My fresh new dub ink.
















next step is a slammed euro rabbit


----------



## VR-Slow (Nov 22, 2002)

*Re: (Green Hare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Green Hare* »_
Now that is sweet...


Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ih8erickempf (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (VR-Slow)*


----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: (ih8erickempf)*

Cool Tats http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rev. Longride (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (vr6fanatic)*











_Modified by Rev. Longride at 3:50 PM 2-28-2008_


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (Cabbet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cabbet* »_My fresh new dub ink.
















next step is a slammed euro rabbit

i love seeing this on some skin. i'm trying to decide where to put that exact design. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## seisei (Mar 3, 2008)

doh... cool.. i wish i have one


----------



## bodbods (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: Any VW tattoos, post your pics (GTImeister)*

DEAD ASS!!


----------



## wabit85 (Jan 11, 2008)

heres my chrome rabbit symbol

wabit


----------



## Barren (Sep 30, 2002)

*Re: (wabit85)*

damn... I want a tat so bad.. just not sure what or where, been leaning towards a dub tat for a long time.. anybody got any ideas for g60/corrado type tat? Something not too big. Or perhaps maybe just the gear/vw emblem.. tough decision.


----------



## corradogirly (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: (Barren)*

I have one with a corrado and g lader parts in it. ill try to get a picture of it tonight for ya. It will at least give you an idea. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
here we go, its a bad picture but you get the idea, it's a little scabby just had it gone over again. i also have a rabbit but we all know what that looks like.









_Modified by corradogirly at 7:51 PM 3-11-2008_


_Modified by corradogirly at 7:55 PM 3-11-2008_


----------



## The Councilman (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (corradogirly)*









Just the start. I'm thinking of accenting it with something.. but I wasn't sure so we just did the VW


----------



## GLIGuy18 (May 31, 2004)

*Re: (Green96Jetta)*

thats pretty sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## The Councilman (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (GLIGuy18)*

thanks.. everybody so far says what makes it good is that its a bit different.. now to figure out what to put around it to finish it off.


----------



## justn868 (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: (Green96Jetta)*

http://i36.photobucket.com/alb...g.gif
i'll be getting a tat like the above pic soon!


----------



## dubdisease (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: (justn868)*









heres one i did. never got it though.


----------



## Fahrgefuhl (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: (justn868)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justn868* »_http://i36.photobucket.com/alb...g.gif
i'll be getting a tat like the above pic soon!

is it gonna move like that


----------



## Ghost' (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: (Angry_Mike)*

god damn PEOPLE! its allmost disrespectful with VW on the legs! u need to put your tats clooser to your harts








this fella is so far winner









_Quote, originally posted by *Angry_Mike* »_Heres mine...









here is one i am atempting to get this on my left chest!
do not copy!


----------



## 8V Fury (Jul 26, 2003)

*Re: (Ghost')*

Here is mine, still not finished.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (vwgti2002k04)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwgti2002k04* »_








I got this one on wednesday and i love it.

that's awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Benzoi (Mar 16, 2007)

Here mine!


----------



## Fahrgefuhl (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: (Benzoi)*

nice hair


----------



## sdavidson7014 (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: (Fahrgefuhl)*

Still got alot of coloring in to finish but here they are so far...
























..let me know what you think


----------



## FxxnSickGirl13 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (sdavidson7014)*









i'm gonna be getting more added onto it after the holidays are done with. probably going to do something along the lines of the KdF emblem. 
vw, it gets into... literally.


----------



## elmer fud (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: (16v dubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16v dubber* »_heres my dub related ink. have others but they dont apply. 









brother in arms.......


----------



## The Councilman (Jun 10, 2004)

*FV-QR*

this thread is still going? nice... i haven't done anything else really to the v-dub although I have a star half sleeve goin on around it.. blue stars ftw


----------



## mk2dogg (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: Any VW tattoos, post your pics (vaporado)*

mine


----------



## TheHoodOrnament (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Any VW tattoos, post your pics (mk2dogg)*

Mine!








BME<3
I've also got several other tattoos, and a back piece in the works. A few were self done.


----------



## A.Busser (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Any VW tattoos, post your pics (TheHoodOrnament)*

Mine:


----------



## punkindrublic (May 7, 2006)

*Re: Any VW tattoos, post your pics (A.Busser)*

Ive had this for 2 yrs now... I love when people ask if i like vws......


----------



## iampakman (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: Any VW tattoos, post your pics (punkindrublic)*

When I first got em, a week or so after:








couple months later:








I cant wait to get my back done, there will be a pakman and wolfsburg symbol incorporated into it...

_Quote, originally posted by *punkindrublic* »_Ive had this for 2 yrs now... I love when people ask if i like vws......











X2... like no, i effin hate em, thats why i have a ****ing vw emblem tatted on my chest. ugh.


----------



## vwkid87 (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: Any VW tattoos, post your pics (iampakman)*

just got this in November. needs to be darkened.


----------



## 8VJettaMk2 (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Any VW tattoos, post your pics (vwkid87)*

Fresh got it done like half hour ago, its on my right bicep damn that **** felt good... still bleeding


----------



## dumpedmk3 (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: Any VW tattoos, post your pics (8VJettaMk2)*

****ty pic.








better pic. (The orange is the sunrise onto the castle)










_Modified by dumpedmk3 at 10:26 PM 2-26-2009_


----------



## vwnut18t (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: Any VW tattoos, post your pics (dumpedmk3)*

Mine.


----------



## xZANEx (Feb 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*

my friends arm


----------



## dsotm (Jun 8, 2005)

http://www.facebook.com/photos...70459


----------



## dsotm (Jun 8, 2005)

*(dsotm)*

http://s688.photobucket.com/al...6.jpg


----------



## dsotm (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## vw4lifemi (Sep 7, 2008)

My VW Ink and some other highlights (without going off topic too much.) 
The VW Ink is 10 years old but was recolored a few years ago.


----------



## ryangti (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: Any VW tattoos, post your pics (vaporado)*

just got it todayyyyy


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: Any VW tattoos, post your pics (dumpedmk3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dumpedmk3* »_****ty pic.








better pic. (The orange is the sunrise onto the castle)









_Modified by dumpedmk3 at 10:26 PM 2-26-2009_
I want to get a wolfs burg too,Nice nice,of course mine will have differnt........


----------



## ambeR32 (Jan 4, 2009)




----------



## AE2058 (Dec 31, 2003)

*Re: (ambeR32)*

It's not a hobby / It's a lifestyle
"left shoulder"


----------



## jhouse81 (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: (AE2058)*

mine


----------



## jescarabt (Apr 14, 2006)

My Volkswagen tattoo! I absolutely love it!!! It's on the outside of my left ankle







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















My boyfriend's sleeve...so f*ckin hot!











_Modified by jescarabt at 5:29 PM 3-25-2009_


----------



## fixmy59bug (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: (jescarabt)*


----------



## JoeTheTeeth (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## ReverendHorton (Sep 27, 2000)

*Re: (JoeTheTeeth)*









my 1st tattoo.. almost 10 years ago


----------



## Badassruben (Jun 19, 2008)

love the Volkswagen across the arms you convinced me to get it.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

_Quote, originally posted by *jescarabt* »_My Volkswagen tattoo! I absolutely love it!!! It's on the outside of my left ankle







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif



















love that design! who did it ?


----------



## munkster (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: (Gixxie)*


----------



## xero_dobbler (Aug 24, 2005)

*Re: (vw4lifemi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw4lifemi* »_My VW Ink and some other highlights (without going off topic too much.) 
The VW Ink is 10 years old but was recolored a few years ago.


















my tats..

















one I saw at H2Oi a couple years ago:


----------



## EBrake (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: (xero_dobbler)*

Hey! thats my arm!!


----------



## poopSquadvr6 (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: Any VW tattoos, post your pics (vaporado)*

its all about the 5 speed


----------



## StellaRossa (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: Any VW tattoos, post your pics (poopSquadvr6)*


----------



## rawkusmode32 (May 24, 2007)

*Re: Any VW tattoos, post your pics (StellaRossa)*

inside leg








outside leg


----------



## austin1.8t (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (1992vwgolf)*

thats baller!


----------



## VDubn04 (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Any VW tattoos, post your pics (rawkusmode32)*

very nice.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## piercedvw (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: Any VW tattoos, post your pics (VDubn04)*









This is the newest addition.. first sitting of sleeve.. will have military backround
















Got this in blackwork about 3 years ago.. now it's colored
















This was my first tattoo.. almost 13 years ago.








My sons names are in the licence plates.. and Mom in the middle
















Bubbleheads in progress (about 3 years ago)

_Modified by piercedvw at 12:42 PM 7-3-2009_


_Modified by piercedvw at 1:13 PM 7-3-2009_


----------



## 91GolfGL (Feb 17, 2005)

*Re: Any VW tattoos, post your pics (vaporado)*

Bad pic but you get the idea, Trust me it looks great in person i actually get alot of complements on it.


----------



## clar1ty (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Any VW tattoos, post your pics (91GolfGL)*

Yesterday:


----------



## tofumonkey (Jul 15, 2009)

wow, truly devoted to get a VW tattoo...


----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (tofumonkey)*

I want a CEL tattoo really bad... still debating it though.


----------



## jettakid22 (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: (BattleRabbit)*

my very first tattoo of my very first love!










my next one gona be something with this








an someone should definitely get this


----------



## VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: Any VW tattoos, post your pics (GTImeister)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTImeister* »_

*dude cut your toe nails!!!!*


ahhhhhhhhhhhahaha


----------



## VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: (jhouse81)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: (Benzoi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Benzoi* »_Here mine!









this has to be the hottest one on vortex, for those who are graff writers like myself knows quality tatoo work when i c it.
this is mine - doesnt haver a VW logo but i got it b4 i was into dubs, this is the exactly what i have across my back from shoulder to shoulder but not on [my neck- i can wear a shirt with out it showing]


this is my last name, its says *"MERCADO"* [it still isnt done, im getting a vanishing point added as well as shading and other SH** to make a full scene http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ]


_Modified by VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 at 2:15 PM 8-10-2009_


----------



## VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: (jettakid22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettakid22* »_!

an someone should definitely get this









hell no


----------



## VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: Any VW tattoos, post your pics (roadrunner469)*


_Quote, originally posted by *roadrunner469* »_
I don't know which one is worse!!!!







see below:









hahaha


----------



## VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: (jhouse81)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhouse81* »_mine

















i will so marry u if ur single,


----------



## vwrabbitjunkie (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (VEEDUB_FAZEVR6)*

heres mine its on the inside of my right leg


----------



## elmolovesvdub (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: Any VW tattoos, post your pics (poopSquadvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *poopSquadvr6* »_its all about the 5 speed




Cool tattoo...


----------



## saosin (Jan 20, 2005)

*Re: Any VW tattoos, post your pics (rawkusmode32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rawkusmode32* »_inside leg








outside leg











de la souls...classic must have


----------



## mk2golflvr91 (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Any VW tattoos, post your pics (vaporado)*


Heres mine a few days after it was done


----------



## VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: Any VW tattoos, post your pics (mk2golflvr91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2golflvr91* »_
Heres mine a few days after it was done









looks like ink on ur wrist. is that in *pen*?


----------



## mk2golflvr91 (Sep 18, 2008)

No. Its legit. This picture was like 2 days after i got it done so there was still ink on my arm.


----------



## VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: (mk2golflvr91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2golflvr91* »_No. Its legit. This picture was like 2 days after i got it done so there was still ink on my arm.

o0h, lol nice tat then - lol. looked like pen when i took a quick glance.


----------



## mk2golflvr91 (Sep 18, 2008)

yeah. the first day i got it, it looked like permanent marker.lol.


----------



## VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: (mk2golflvr91)*

LOL i'd post mine but i good get my back *weed wacked* to the viewers can c the tat, lmao got so much damn hair on my back it str8 SWALLOWED MY TAT


----------



## mk2golflvr91 (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: (mk2golflvr91)*


----------



## mk2golflvr91 (Sep 18, 2008)

haha get it waxed?


----------



## VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: (VEEDUB_FAZEVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VEEDUB_FAZEVR6* »_


this is what mine look like EXACTLY, I DID THE SKETCH AND i had another graff artist finished it, the only reason being is that i didnt wanna do it all myself, cuz then i'll come up with something better and it'll already be too late, so i just had him finish it.
-shouts to CES1 @ tuff city


_Modified by VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 at 4:02 PM 8-14-2009_


----------



## mk2golflvr91 (Sep 18, 2008)

Thats whats up. Sick looking sketch


----------



## So Fast its EVIL (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: Any VW tattoos, post your pics (poopSquadvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *poopSquadvr6* »_its all about the 5 speed



LOL....In case you forget what gear you're in? haha
Cool tat though.


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

did this one in 2004


----------



## blakiexcharles (Jul 2, 2008)

fresh as of 12 hours ago. ill take a new picture when the bloods gone in a week or two, its not as bad as it looks!


----------



## poopSquadvr6 (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: (blakiexcharles)*


----------



## kornjd (Jun 10, 2001)

*Re: (poopSquadvr6)*

Got this in Vegas this past weekend... it's on my right calf.


----------



## andyfrench (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Any VW tattoos, post your pics (elmolovesvdub)*

this is sick dude. totally badass


----------



## cabbievr6 (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: Any VW tattoos, post your pics (EVMama)*

here are mine...






























cheers!


----------



## MarkeeeVR6 (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: Any VW tattoos, post your pics (cabbievr6)*

Here is mine, somewhat vw related because I am a wheel whore


----------



## eastonl33t (May 29, 2007)

*Re: Any VW tattoos, post your pics (MarkeeeVR6)*


----------



## VRSick21 (Mar 15, 2007)

Got this about 8 Months ago....savin up money to start fillin it up to make a sleeve


----------



## jakellama123 (Oct 11, 2009)

most of those tattoos look out of place to me.
i wouldnt get something like that unless it was in the midst of a sleeve or something. i do like the shift knob looking one though


----------



## jakellama123 (Oct 11, 2009)

p.s. im waiting for someone to go to a ****ty tattoo artist that spells it Volkswagen


----------



## lhickle55 (May 22, 2008)

Can ya'll tell what I drive and what color it is? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Volks_Wagner (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: (jakellama123)*

I would assume you meant Volkswagen?

_Quote, originally posted by *jakellama123* »_p.s. im waiting for someone to go to a ****ty tattoo artist that spells it Volkswagen


----------



## Volks_Wagner (Jul 20, 2009)

HA vortex automatically corrects the spelling of volkswagen? lol


----------



## jakellama123 (Oct 11, 2009)

lol yeah i spelled it with an o between the g and n.


----------



## Dubitch (May 26, 2009)

I know iv found the right man when i see him with a VW tat








I know im getting one and where i wanna put it, i just dont know what to design it like.


----------



## CapitolDubber (Jun 4, 2009)

Getting my first vdub-ink this weekend from a fellow dubber, can't wait!

_Quote, originally posted by *lhickle55* »_








Can ya'll tell what I drive and what color it is? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

That is awesome


----------



## shooting blanks (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: (CapitolDubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapitolDubber* »_That is awesome










^^^ I agree. That looks super.


----------



## lowbudget (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: Any VW tattoos, post your pics (vaporado)*

I need a recent pic this one is like 6 years old.


----------



## sr20detbajabug (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: Any VW tattoos, post your pics (lowbudget)*

here is a tatoo i got on my left forarm last year and a pic of my sr20det powered 58 baja bug
[IMGhttp://farm3.static.flickr.com/2500/4157605385_7f8c2af1ef_b.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## sr20detbajabug (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: Any VW tattoos, post your pics (sr20detbajabug)*

heres the tat sorry i screwed up


----------



## jhouse81 (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: Any VW tattoos, post your pics (sr20detbajabug)*

here's my rabbit, which i know i've posted here before..








i have an appt to get another vw tattoo on tuesday







i'll be sure to post pictures after


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

Love a lot of these, especially the bunnies running around the wrist, but I'll stick to the t-shirt (and my wallet!) to express my VW loyalty.


----------



## jhouse81 (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: (CapitolDubber)*

tattoo #6


----------



## CapitolDubber (Jun 4, 2009)

<------ Looks just like
But the tail is an S-Curve instead

_Quote, originally posted by *CapitolDubber* »_Getting my first vdub-ink this weekend from a fellow dubber, can't wait!
It's a Fast on my wrist (as a cover-up)
Wish i had a computer, no way for me to post it from my phone.





_Modified by CapitolDubber at 3:30 PM 12-18-2009_


----------



## newkidz16vw (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: (CapitolDubber)*

getting mine done in February http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by newkidz16vw at 11:40 AM 12-22-2009_


----------



## Bad.Content (Dec 23, 2008)

you guys are all idiots


----------



## Troike (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: (Bad.Content)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bad.Content* »_you guys are all idiots

Says the 20-year-old from Jersery who wrecked his GTI on summer tyres in the snow








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4694617
Join our club .. You can be President.


----------



## Bad.Content (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: (Troike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Troike* »_
Says the 20-year-old from Jersery who wrecked his GTI on summer tyres in the snow








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4694617
Join our club .. You can be President.

doing something accidental makes me an idiot? a scrape on a bumper isnt much.
o, did i mention this was after picking up wheels to put on my SNOW tires that I had to install??
putting permanent ink on yourself of a car company is pretty dumb though.


----------



## jhouse81 (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: (Bad.Content)*

didn't your parents ever teach you manners? if you don't have anything nice to say...

get outta here http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## CapitolDubber (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: (Bad.Content)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bad.Content* »_doing something accidental makes me an idiot? a scrape on a bumper isnt much.
o, did i mention this was after picking up wheels to put on my SNOW tires that I had to install??
putting permanent ink on yourself of a car company is pretty dumb though.

No, not really. But your car is ****ing hot and you should take care of it, especially if there's snow out and you even got snow tires.
Just was pointing out that you're in the wrong thread to be immediately calling people idiots, when you have an unfortunate & embarrasing incident easily identifiable in your created topics.
Not all of us have tats that simply say 'volkswagen' .. And regardless, all of us love the cars / community more than anything else .. I would have thought it was crazy when I was your age too, but spend some time in the scene and you will see, "its not a hobby, its a lifestyle" .. Or else hopefully sell your Vdub to someone who can truly appreciate it








Besides which this is probably the 100th VW tat thread and you're the 900th hater










_Modified by CapitolDubber at 6:42 PM 12-28-2009_


----------



## Dubitch (May 26, 2009)

*Re: (CapitolDubber)*

ok children. if you cant play nice, get off the playground.
BACK TO THE TOPIC->
I saw a chick yesterday in seattle that had the bunny on the back of her neck. It was seriously one of the hottest tats i had ever seen. 
Im hoping to get one on my birthday. Gift to myself for turning 18. I just dont know what i want yet. Im thinking about getting a vwkey with "key to my heart" somewhere. but im not sure. 
Anyone a good artist on here? pm me


----------



## DasStormTrooper (Jul 28, 2009)

*FV-QR*









Got it Easter of "08


----------



## aej_27 (Jan 5, 2007)

this is my vw tattoo covering my elbow. i get a lot of static about it living in an american car driving town, but i could really care less lol.


----------



## Tripps252 (Jan 11, 2010)




----------



## SweaterVest (Nov 22, 2008)

*Re: (jhouse81)*

I thinks it kinda funny how every one put bagless grills on their cars and then puts bages on them selves










_Quote, originally posted by *jhouse81* »_tattoo #6

















PLEASE MARRY ME!!


_Modified by SweaterVest at 5:10 PM 1-23-2010_


----------



## scion (Nov 11, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I'll explain mine.








VW means a lot to me, I bought my first Super Beetle when I was 14 after saving up $1600, and my mom helped me a lot with it. The wings around the side because I am in the aviation field, the nautical because I am in the Navy, and the two other stars are for my Mother (rest in peace, Mom) and for my Father.


----------



## RowBoatsVdubs (Mar 18, 2008)

first tatt, got it last night sorry for ****ty pic (makes the w look effed)


----------



## 2pt_slo_Mk3 (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: (RowBoatsVdubs)*

b4 color and shading








after color, b4 shading.. and yes, cool cut off t.. i know!
















realized i dont have any pics of after the shading.. but its pretty much the same


----------



## lovinthevw (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: Any VW tattoos, post your pics (vaporado)*

rocking the vw for life


----------



## dudepal (Jul 20, 2007)

bro tats! haha this is my buddies and i


----------



## AntuanetteVW (Jun 15, 2007)




----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 31, 2007)

still needs color, but you get the idea i hope


----------



## MikeD1 (Apr 15, 2011)

Cavicchi said:


> still needs color, but you get the idea i hope


I LOVE THIS!! sick dude!


----------



## tjim5 (Apr 29, 2009)

your all gunna regret them vw tatts in 10 years when your driving a honda lol :laugh:


----------



## Markee Stylez (Sep 27, 2010)

Heres mine


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

tjim5 said:


> your all gunna regret them vw tatts in 10 years when your driving a honda lol :laugh:


Not a chance in hell.


----------



## tjim5 (Apr 29, 2009)

lol my buddy has a mustang tattoo and now drives a honda haha :screwy:

I would never put someone elses logo on my body like that thou :thumbdown: Its kinda like putting your wifes/gf name on ya.


----------



## Mr.Nobody (Dec 17, 2008)

tjim5 said:


> your all gunna regret them vw tatts in 10 years when your driving a honda lol :laugh:


I didn't when I only owned a BMW for awhile. Of course everybody asked me if I was going to get the BMW logo tattoo'd on me. And no I didn't. I love VW's always have always will. Wether I own one at the time or not.


----------



## sleepin gti (Jan 21, 2011)

Markee Stylez said:


> Heres mine


this is legit :thumbup: , i been wanting to get a portrait of my gti.


----------



## Markee Stylez (Sep 27, 2010)

sleepin gti said:


> this is legit :thumbup: , i been wanting to get a portrait of my gti.


Thanks man. I love it!!! Its the start of my sleeve on my right arm.


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

Got another one


----------



## Tim0804 (Sep 22, 2009)

vento86 said:


> Got another one


**** yea


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

Tim0804 said:


> **** yea


:thumbup: I'm glad I got it.


----------



## jhouse81 (Jan 5, 2008)

loving the red bunny. i got the rabbit outline on my arm covered up & i've been trying to decide where to get it again :laugh:


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

Ya I was gonna get the old style rabbit but for some reason the red one looks better



jhouse81 said:


> loving the red bunny. i got the rabbit outline on my arm covered up & i've been trying to decide where to get it again :laugh:


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

vento86 said:


> Got another one


Honestley one of the few on this thread that don't look like they were done in prison. :thumbup:


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

HavokRuels said:


> Honestley one of the few on this thread that don't look like they were done in prison. :thumbup:


Famous legs in gary indiana.. in the middle of the hood. Srsly.. google gary indiana. The people there are awesome. I'm goin back to her(jenn who did my tat) to finish my sleeve design.


----------



## STEALTHCORRADO (Oct 14, 2005)

mine............


----------



## MezzuH (Apr 28, 2011)

some day i will have one


----------



## MezzuH (Apr 28, 2011)

looks deformed in the picture but its not haha,


----------



## Mk1 fa'days (Apr 24, 2008)

Just got this one, The rabbit is maroon matching the interior of my rabbit


----------



## sleepin gti (Jan 21, 2011)

Interesting concept Δ


----------



## Sean A (Sep 8, 2011)

vento86 said:


> Got another one


 I wonder how this would look in tornado red on a person. Lol


----------



## HATCHET (Oct 22, 2009)

Back from the dead


----------



## owen__ (Dec 15, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## Praks (Nov 12, 2008)

mine in progress


----------



## Sean A (Sep 8, 2011)

Bump for that ^ wow


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

So much win


----------



## Sean A (Sep 8, 2011)

Told my gf to draw a vw tattoo for me and she drew this. Looks pretty sick.
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Corradus (Feb 19, 2011)

I got my first VW tattoo in Shanghai yesterday!


----------



## AlefgardHero (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi all!
New to this thread.
Got my Vanagon done today ('scuse the blood).
It's a sketch I did a few years ago.


----------



## The Dubbernaut (Feb 1, 2010)

Goodness there are some VW fanatics out there! Heres my newest one! Who do you think wins!?


----------



## NickCarter (Sep 12, 2011)

I've had one for a while. 


















Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------

